# Keaton beach 10/15/16 report.



## Hit-n-Miss (Oct 15, 2016)

Looking at the 15-20knot wind forecast this morning. Lavon and I almost stayed home. But after thinking about it we went anyway. We got down there and the weather was great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. The ramp is back to normal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But no repairs have been done to the pier. Well before fishing today we consulted with the best fisherman we know(Breambuster) and decided to implement his techniques. Wasn't long before we started catching trout. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The action was sporadic. We would catch two or three then nothing for a while. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. We ended up with our limit by 1:00 and caught more keepers that we threw back and quite a few shorts. But no trash fish at all. So we headed on in to get home and clean them and the boat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. What's left of the pier and the marina. Got to the ramp and got in line then when I get to the front this guy decides to work on his boat on the ramp lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Great day on the water.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Oct 15, 2016)

We were down Thurs.  It was windy.  We caught 15 or so trout but on 3 keepers.  A dozen short rock bass.  We fished out from Yates Creek,  It was choppy and the wife didn't want to ride much further.

Still had a great day out.  Planning on going Monday with a good weather report.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Oct 15, 2016)

jimbo4116 said:


> We were down Thurs.  It was windy.  We caught 15 or so trout but on 3 keepers.  A dozen short rock bass.  We fished out from Yates Creek,  It was choppy and the wife didn't want to ride much further.
> 
> Still had a great day out.  Planning on going Monday with a good weather report.


   Good deal. Good luck Monday if you go.


----------



## vanillagorilla (Oct 17, 2016)

has all the debris/trash been removed from the channel???


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Oct 20, 2016)

vanillagorilla said:


> has all the debris/trash been removed from the channel???



The canal and channel were clear. However the number 1 marker is broken off. But you can still see it.


----------

